# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Wat moet ik hiermee?

## Mim

6 jaar geleden heb ik iets heel doms gedaan. Ik logeerde met een vriendin bij de vriend van een andere vriendin van mij. (Gezamelijke vrienden)
Na een feestje lagen we als vrienden op grond op matrassen film te kijken. Toen mn vriendin al sliep heb ik een beetje 'gevoeld' met die jongen. We hebben niet gezoend maar zijn wel te ver gegaan. Tegen elkaar aanliggen en strelen enzo.
Ik voelde me hier terecht heel erg schuldig over. Na een lange tijd heb ik t toch aan mn vriendin verteld. Ze was natuurlijk boos maar we hebben het uitgepraat, gelukkig.
2 vriendinnen van de groep weten ook van het verhaal.

Nu is het zo dat een aantal vriendinnen van ons groepje het niet weten (volgens mij).
En ik ben erg bang dat als ze het zouden weten dat ze me dan anders bekijken of geen vriendin meer willen zijn. Ik zit te twijfelen om het zelf te vertellen, maar waarom eigenlijk?
Ik voel me niet helemaal eerlijk ofzo. Maar het is eigenlijk iets tussen die ene vriendin en mij.
Ik weet het niet, wat zouden jullie doen? Ik zou dit nu nooit meer doen en vind het ook heel stom.

ik ben er erg mee bezig en herinner me nog een ander moment dat ik ook teveel op had en dat ik ergens stond met hem. Ik twijfel nu of ik toen ook met hem gezoend heb. Maar ik kan moeilijk tegen haar zeggen 'ik heb misschien ook met hem gezoend een keer'. Zoiets weet je dan toch ook nog wel?

----------

